
Half of Scotland's electricity consumption came from renewables last year - ycombiadmin
http://heraldscotland.com/news/14395942.Half_of_Scotland_s_energy_consumption_came_from_renewables_last_year/
======
strommen
Based on reading this: [http://www.hi-
energy.org.uk/Renewables/Renewables.htm](http://www.hi-
energy.org.uk/Renewables/Renewables.htm)

and this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wind_power_in_Scotland](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wind_power_in_Scotland)

...it appears most of that is wind energy, with a little bit of hydro.

------
deadgrey19
"renewable" energy is a misleading term. It includes renewable (non fossil-
fuel) sources such as Corn Ethanol. It is debatable whether such sources have
any long-term environmental benefit[1]. Carbon neutral or zero-carbon energy
is a much clearer term with much more direct environmental benefits. It's also
a higher standard which means less impressive numbers to report which is
probably why they did not use it in this article.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethanol_fuel_in_the_United_Sta...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethanol_fuel_in_the_United_States#Environmental_and_social_impacts)

------
swehner
One of the commenters, Alexander Fleming, says the headline is misleading and
points out: "There's more "energy" consumed than just electricity energy -
there's heating energy and transport energy and most of that is not electric,
yet."

~~~
dang
Ok, s/energy/electricity/ it is.

